# People Actually Fall For This??



## Jade Tigress (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't think it was possible. Wow. Just wow. 



> A Naperville man has been scammed out of $200,000 after wiring money  overseas to an online girlfriend he didn&#8217;t realize was fake.
> 
> 
> The 48-year-old male victim called Naperville police at  about 7 p.m. Wednesday to ask for help rescuing the woman whom he  believed had been kidnapped in London, according to Sgt. Gregg Bell of  the Naperville Police Department.
> ...





> Bell said the man had numerous e-mail or chat conversations with the  woman he met through an online dating website. However, he had never met  the woman in person.
> 
> 
> Bell added the scam artist, at one time, proved her  existence by sending over a Florida drivers license that was lifted  right from the Florida Department of Motor Vehicles website as a sample  license.
> ...






Article.


​


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, people are basicly good, and criminals know that.
Sean


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 25, 2011)

Pam....is your way of telling me you're not sending me any money? :angel:


----------



## cdunn (Feb 25, 2011)

When people want something to be true badly enough, they do a great job of ignoring all evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 25, 2011)

He could have bought a dozen RealDolls and taken then all out for dinner with that kind of cash.


----------



## granfire (Feb 25, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> He could have bought a dozen RealDolls and taken then all out for dinner with that kind of cash.



ROFLMAO!!

for that kind of money he could have had himself a date with a real woman, professional, maybe, but real!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 25, 2011)

All this does is prove what I have always thought about the majority of the human race


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 25, 2011)

granfire said:


> ROFLMAO!!
> 
> for that kind of money he could have had himself a date with a real woman, professional, maybe, but real!


Real women are scary.


----------



## girlbug2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> All this does is prove what I have always thought about the majority of the human race


 
Spell it out for us Xue


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 25, 2011)

girlbug2 said:


> Spell it out for us Xue


 
Nah&#8230; I am rather annoyed with people today and anything I say beyond that will likely be used against me in a court of law&#8230; and/or give MT&#8217;s vulgarity filters one heck of a workout


----------



## granfire (Feb 25, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Real women are scary.




LOL, I heard that!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 25, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> Pam....is your way of telling me you're not sending me any money? :angel:



Oh look! You_ are _smarter than the average bear. 

I can't believe someone who actually has that kind of money to send is stupid enough to fall for it...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 25, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Real women are scary.


This is true.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 25, 2011)

At least I know my little Ludmilla, working in a slave camp in Siberia is real. She sends me Bathing suit photos all the time. She has never answered a single direct question, but she says she is falling in love with me, and that is enough.:ultracool


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 25, 2011)

granfire said:


> ROFLMAO!!
> 
> for that kind of money he could have had himself a date with a real woman, professional, maybe, but real!


 
Just one?  He could have had a Charlie Sheen fantasy weekend.


----------



## granfire (Feb 25, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> Just one?  He could have had a Charlie Sheen fantasy weekend.




I don't think the untrained guy can survive that....


----------



## Kacey (Feb 25, 2011)

Jade Tigress said:


> Oh look! You_ are _smarter than the average bear.
> 
> I can't believe someone who actually has that kind of money to send is stupid enough to fall for it...



Even stupid people can inherit....


----------



## granfire (Feb 25, 2011)

Kacey said:


> Even stupid people can inherit....




But a fool and his money soon doth part...


----------



## Big Don (Feb 25, 2011)

granfire said:


> I don't think the untrained guy can survive that....


I'll volunteer to try, as long as we leave the drugs out.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 25, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, Xue, but, your basic opinion is: 
While an individual person may be intelligent, people as a whole are remarkably stupid. 
Is that it?


----------



## Kacey (Feb 26, 2011)

granfire said:


> But a fool and his money soon doth part...



And this one was....


----------



## billc (Feb 26, 2011)

Touch of death, My ludmilla is also in a siberian slave camp and sends me bathing suit photos and, in truth, is rather distant...wait a minute...


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 26, 2011)

Why didn't *I* Think of this!

Damn It! 

I'm getting less evil in my old age.


----------



## granfire (Feb 26, 2011)

Cryozombie said:


> Why didn't *I* Think of this!
> 
> Damn It!
> 
> I'm getting less evil in my old age.



pft, n00b!

I am getting more devious as I get older...


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 26, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Nah I am rather annoyed with people today and anything I say beyond that will likely be used against me in a court of law and/or give MTs vulgarity filters one heck of a workout



Take the Fifth then


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 26, 2011)

He could of just asked me for the money I just won the Kenyan Lottery for 32 Million US Dollars.  All I had to do was send them a check for 1500 to cover the wire transfer fees and my checking account number and they are sending me my money.  Its funny I dont every remember playing the Kenyan lottery but it must be tru I got the email.  Im going to be rich and going to leave you suckers in the past.  My $1500 check cleared 2 months ago so I should have my millions any day now.


----------



## billc (Feb 26, 2011)

Congradulations Ballen.  Oh, wait, some guy is asking if I can make change for a twenty, here, oh, now he wants some fives and a ten, and wait, he wants some other denominations,  it is getting a little confusing...


----------



## billc (Feb 26, 2011)

Something I thought up a while ago, if you ever encounter counterfeit money, it is only counterfeit if you are the last one holding it.


----------



## teekin (Mar 4, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> He could have bought a dozen RealDolls and taken then all out for dinner with that kind of cash.


 
Bob,Bob, Bob. You and Drew, birds of a feather. I'll tell you what I told him; the Synthetic models do Not yet come with either the "_spanking motion_" or "_bondage noises_" option as of yet. You still need the live _Concious ( I just can't stress how critically important this is)_ Breathing model for this.:rtfm: I think you bought yours, but they can also be rented, short (hourly) or long term ( from Russia or China). 
 I'm thinking  certain personalities we have seen here before might suit the synthetic option really really well. 

Lori :angel:


----------



## K-man (Mar 4, 2011)

Guys, look I don't know how to put this but I have this FANTASTIC investment opportunity for you sophisticated investors.  All you need do is wire me the funds and I'll have the rest, I mean do the rest. The deal is this, I can GUARANTEE I will double your money every month. You can redeem you money at ANY time (after 15 years).    I know you won't pass up such a great opportunity so don't wait, just send the funds.  The sooner they arrive the sooner I can spend them, I mean invest them!  This offer is limited to the first 5000 people so get in quick.  Minimum investment is $10,000 so take in, I mean bring in all your friends too.  I'm sure they wouldn't want to miss such an incredible opportunity.  I will post bank account details as soon as I can clear them with the Nigerian bank.


----------



## granfire (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a bridge for sale, and some Beach front property (in Nevada)


----------



## teekin (Mar 4, 2011)

Is the beach front on an Ocean? If so I want in! I have allways wanted to live on Ocean front property. Hey Snoop, wanna go halfers?:cheers: Party on the beach!

Lori


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 4, 2011)

Grendel308 said:


> Is the beach front on an Ocean? If so I want in! I have allways wanted to live on Ocean front property. Hey Snoop, wanna go halfers?:cheers: Party on the beach!
> 
> Lori


 
I want to buy some land and then retire to Belize....


----------

